# Nature



## aditi.khanna (Oct 17, 2008)

hey everyone!..I was browsing for funny animal videos and I found this really exceptional video on this portal..Koffii..a turtle attacking a cat..lol..real cool!!..give it a shot..there are other videos too..but I found this one the best..

http://www.koffii.com/VideoCategory.aspx?videoCatId=5&videoCatName=Belive-it-or-Not-Video


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What a brave little Turtle..!


Wow...


Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is cute.

Reti


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

poor turtle...

I use to own 2 African Sulcatas back in Arizona. I m not sure if this one is same species, or not, but my turtles had same drive, once decided they want to go to the right, right it was. There was no stopping them, or blocking their path whatsoever.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Look as if they are playing. Kitties and turtle must have grown up together.


----------

